# Can milk be substituted for heavy cream when making butter cream?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Can milk be substituted for heavy cream when making butter cream?

TIA


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what you're talking about when you say butter cream. The butter cream I am familiar with is frosting that uses butter, not heavy cream. Are you making a sauce of some kind?

Usually recipes that ask you to use heavy cream rely on the fat in the cream to thicken properly.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes, butter cream frosting, particularly this recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/gale-gand/quick-vanilla-buttercream-frosting-recipe/index.html


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

A quick search of buttercream frosting recipes turns up several that say you can use milk or cream to make the frosting spreadable.  I'd start with less milk than the cream the recipe you want to use calls for.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Any liquid can be substituted as long as you don't add too much, it will break your frosting.

I like to use buttermilk to cut the sweetness..

Also good is using marachino cherry juice to make a cherry frosting, flavored coffee creamers to make whatever flavor the creamer is (just adds a hint of flavor, a little some'n some'n), lemon juice, orange juice, etc.


----------

